# Friday Night's Horse Show :D



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..We did both good, and had an absolutely horrible time at the barn.. D:
Lucky kicked at me..with both back legs. I was lunging her at a trot in the arena before loading because she was just being an *** and acting like a fool. Well, I tapped her with the whip to get her into a trot, because she broke down to a walk and ****ed me off because it was the fifth time.. Well, she swung her butt in and double barreled at me..I left a whip mark on her butt. Then, going down the driveway, Mendi's brakes caught and we heard some commotion in the trailer. We got onto the road and I jumped out and checked on everyone, just expecting the normal 4 horse heads and asses..Well, I couldn't see Lucky at all..Not her head that's normally up in the air, or her ***, or her feet..It was just nothing past Illusion/Tunie/Tea. So, Mendi came out and was basically throwing the horses at me to get to Lucky.
Now, let me explain the trailer. There's 4 stalls (the end one is big and we usually put two horses on together if we're trailering 5) and it's a slant load with a gooseneck and tack room. So..Lucky was on first. Lovely, eh?
Well, we saddled up before we loaded and just tied our stirrups up..never again unless the trailer is completely dry. >.< We had to get my saddle/breast collar/back cinch off Lucky before we could try to get her up, because she was basically stuck in the corner and couldn't go forward any to get up like they normally do from laying down, ya know? So...took the nearest divider out and Lucky finally got up..a half hour later (also a half hour late for leaving for the show ;; ). I walked Lucky around on the road/side of the road for a bit while Mendi put the divider back and then I tossed my saddle and stuff in the truck bed. Well, even though Lucky cut her back right cannon on something (I think Illusion stepped on her leg while she was down..) and she was really favouring it, I loaded her back up in the second stall (switched her and Illusion) without any issues at all and we went on our way. Got to the show and she seemed fine while I walked her around and then trotted her in the arena before classes started during warm-up. So since she was perfectly fine, I hopped off and signed up for exhibition barrels, youth barrels, youth poles, and down&back.
Exhibition went great. I held her back at just a canter to make sure she was fine with extending and everything, and we had a perfect pattern (despite how much her [soon to be owner *KillMeNow*] messed her up). So, I actually pushed her a bit (not as much as I would've) and got a 19.887s in youth barrels and didn't even touch any of them with my knees/legs.
I figured she could be pushed a bit more, so I went back and signed up for open barrels. Same run as before except I closed my second barrel and got a bit closer. Another 19.something run. Didn't place in either.
Went in to youth poles confident and ready to clean-up the class, because she's absolutely amazing at poles. Well..we had an issue weaving, I over-compensated, and we messed up the whole pattern. ;;
But being me, I wanted a clean run. :3 Thus, I signed up for open poles, lol. Kicked ***. I got a 26.24s run and won first of six with a clean run. Only got $3 payback, but I'm more worried about the winning itself and getting a clean run without knocking anything. Almost peed my pants stopping her though..and then almost peed myself again when they said I took the class xD
Down and back was alright..got a 9.something run, but didn't knock the barrel, or go too wide. I believe winning time was 7.something. 

But, that's how the show went. xD I apologize for the novel. :3
All in all, I had a great amount of fun. <3
Even if I pulled the same muscle on both of my pole runs and have been limping ever since...LOL

Noww, for videos 





^--Youth Barrels (Under 18)




^--Open Barrels (18+)




^--Youth Poles (Under 18)




^--Open Poles (18+)




^--Down and Back (All ages) ​


----------

